# pandora awesomeness



## JBroida (Dec 5, 2011)

This just came on the store's pandora mix... laughed my ass off

Music Video


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 5, 2011)

Mother Lover is my favourite


----------



## JBroida (Dec 5, 2011)

i'm waiting for dick in a box to come on when i have customers in the store


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm on a Boat is good, but it's no Lonely Island featuring Michael Bolton.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 6, 2011)

JBroida said:


> i'm waiting for dick in a box to come on when i have customers in the store



That would be funny, especially in a store plump full with products in boxes.

k.


----------



## jaybett (Dec 6, 2011)

JBroida said:


> This just came on the store's pandora mix... laughed my ass off
> 
> Music Video



What kind of channel do you have set up?

Jay


----------



## JBroida (Dec 6, 2011)

a few different ones... depends on the mood


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 6, 2011)

I just watched this and the "I just has sex" videos .....I'm still trying to figure who the hell are these guys?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 6, 2011)

I know every word to the Ras Trent song. I died at that one.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been working all day with that "I just had sex" song stuck in my head. It's so damn catchy!


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 8, 2011)

The first time I saw the Mother Lover video I watched it for about 2 weeks and still laughed my ass off each time


----------

